# Growfs FFS Issue



## tangi (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi , 

I'm trying to `growfs` FFS NetBSD on FreeBSD. I have done 

```
fsck -t ffs -y /dev/drive0a ;
growfs /dev/drive0a ;
fsck -t ffs -y /dev/drive0a ;
```

The partition table is growing. fsck returns a lot of errors that are solved after running it again.

`growfs` on a UFS FreeBSD partition is working fine after a fsck. My FreeBSD partition didn't have label at all and I have no issue. My NetBSD partition is labeled, here are the  errors after running `growfs`.

```
16 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:  2048000        0    4.2BSD     1024  8192     0
  c:  2048000        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
  d:  2048000        0    unused        0     0
disklabel: partition c doesn't cover the whole unit!
disklabel: An incorrect partition c may cause problems for standard system utilities
```
*P*reviously I format*t*ed the new NetBSD disk in UFS then I did [cmd=]dd if=/old_disk of=/new_disk...[/cmd]

Do you think UFS is a possible issue, UFS and FFS aren't the same? How can I remove the NetBSD label with the bsdlabel command because the size "2048000" hasn't been updated after running `growfs`?

Thanks.


----------

